
JTAN, a privacy-minded firm, backed up Silk Road's server in USA - archiebunker
http://arstechnica.com/tech-policy/2014/03/fbi-believes-small-pennsylvania-hosting-company-is-connected-to-silk-road/
======
archiebunker
The hosting company's site states, “JTAN offers accounts and services without
requiring you to tell us your name or physical address. Regardless of the fact
that you attempt to remain anonymous, all JTAN account Terms and Conditions
remain in effect.”

